# Balky Compaq Laptop



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

I am finding my laptop of 2011 to be getting rather balky. Doesn't want to load browser - does so but slowly - hangs on a page before moving on but then eventually moves. Defrag is from March. Did sys restore to before recent Avast update - seemed better but then I had to redo the update so got slow again. I would like to know if I load win 10, may this new OS possible cure its ills? Currently have win7 installed. System works fine otherwise. Only has ills with internet. Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You haven't posted any of your computer specifications.

Download and run the *TSG System Information Utility*. Include the results in your next post.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Upgrading to Windows 10 will probably cause you MORE problems.

Provide the information that Cody requested, then we can decide how to address your issue.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Upgrading to Windows 10 will probably cause you MORE problems.
> 
> Provide the information that Cody requested, then we can decide how to address your issue.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------


*ok - here 'tis*
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250u Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3835 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 943678 MB, Free - 623292 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0DPRF9
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *Dell Inspiron One 2205* or *2305* or *2320* all-in-one desktop.

Is that correct, and which one do you have?

What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on it?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

flavallee said:


> You appear to have a *Dell Inspiron One 2205* or *2305* or *2320* all-in-one desktop.
> 
> Is that correct, and which one do you have?
> 
> ...


You are picking up info from the desktop where I am writing all of this. The issue is with my Compaq laptop not the desktop. I can give you a serial # CNF1157GJW and a product number XZ199UA#ABA for the Compaq. I will write my next post from the Compaq, sorry for confusion.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I am finding my laptop of 2011 to be getting rather balky. Doesn't want to load browser - does so but slowly - hangs on a page before moving on but then eventually moves. Defrag is from March. Did sys restore to before recent Avast update - seemed better but then I had to redo the update so got slow again. I would like to know if I load win 10, may this new OS possible cure its ills? Currently have win7 installed. System works fine otherwise. Only has ills with internet. Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


This is what you said in post #1.



> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250u Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


This is how you described your "laptop" in post #4 for Cody.



> The issue is with my Compaq laptop not the desktop. I can give you a serial # CNF1157GJW and a product number XZ199UA#ABA for the Compaq.


Where did you provide me with this information?

Do you have another thread going about your laptop?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

flavallee said:


> This is what you said in post #1.
> 
> This is how you described your "laptop" in post #4 for Cody.
> 
> ...


Post #1 is the issue. As I said, I am writing this from my Dell desktop NOT the laptop and as I also said, I will write from the Compaq laptop for my next post. This is the only thread for this issue. I will get on my Compaq to deal with this so as to clear up confusion I seem to have created. Thanks.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You should run the TSG System Info tool on your laptop and post those results here.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

dustyjay said:


> You should run the TSG System Info tool on your laptop and post those results here.


Here 'tis again. 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 3002 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 1309 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 287270 MB, Free - 210735 MB; D: Total - 17669 MB, Free - 2556 MB; F: Total - 99 MB, Free - 93 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1484
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

from the sounds of previous posts regarding the upgrade to 10, think I'll wait for bugs to be gone. still just wondering tho, when and if those bugs are gone, do you think the new OS will cure the lagginess, balkiness of this otherwise pretty stable laptop. thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> product number XZ199UA#ABA


According to that product number, you have a *Compaq Presario CQ62-423NR Notebook PC*.

According to its product specifications section, it came with 3 GB of RAM, and its integrated Intel graphics device uses a good portion of that 3 GB.

I was going to suggest maxing it out with 8 GB, but its main speed bottleneck is with its Intel Celeron 900 2.20 GHz processor.

There's no way that you can get "jackrabbit" performance from that laptop.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What I would do is make an image of the current Win 7 first. There is Macrium Reflect Free, and store that image on a removable USB external drive. Then, I would re-install Win7 from scratch, do all the Windows Updates, then upgrade to Win 10. I would not rely on a upgrade install to Win 10 to solve your present problems with Win 7. Because when doing an upgrade, while some settings will be reset to default, the installer will try to preserve the present settings on Win 7. And that may actually bring over your problems onto Win 10.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

flavallee said:


> According to that product number, you have a *Compaq Presario CQ62-423NR Notebook PC*.
> 
> According to its product specifications section, it came with 3 GB of RAM, and its integrated Intel graphics device uses a good portion of that 3 GB.
> 
> ...


Thanks but not looking for "jackrabbit" - just a smooth flow. Doesn't have to be supersonic. It's worked fine until recently utilizing 2.2 GHz processor. Something else going on.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

lunarlander said:


> What I would do is make an image of the current Win 7 first. There is Macrium Reflect Free, and store that image on a removable USB external drive. Then, I would re-install Win7 from scratch, do all the Windows Updates, then upgrade to Win 10. I would not rely on a upgrade install to Win 10 to solve your present problems with Win 7. Because when doing an upgrade, while some settings will be reset to default, the installer will try to preserve the present settings on Win 7. And that may actually bring over your problems onto Win 10.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for your input. I think I will hold off for a while until bugs are worked out and then will take that route, however, this laptop came with WIN 7 pre-installed and no other installation disks. I made the recovery disks as recommended. Would 7 be on those disks? I made 4 disks, each one entitled, _Compaq Recovery Disk_ and one _WIN 7 64 bit repair disk_. That's all I have. I will check out Macrium Reflect Free - how much space should I have on usb to store image? I have an 8gb PNY. Will that hold enough? Thanks again --


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The hard drive in your computer has a capacity of about 298 GB and has about 90 GB of data in it.

A 8 GB capacity USB thumb/flash drive won't do it.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I made a partition in my hard drive to hold images. I also copy the images to an external USB hard drive. But for the purpose of installing Win 10, the partition method will be fine. Using Macrium Reflect, my image of Win 7 Ultimate image file is 13 Gigs. If you have a lot of programs and data, it will be larger - my Win 7 Ultimate was a fresh install.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you both. not sure about how to go about the partition procedure. I have an hp external drive which could probably hold enough of compaq info but I am going to close this post out as I am not going anywhere with 10 for now. Thanks again. BUT! I was really wondering, if the recovery disks I made would have original win 7 it came with for me to reinstall. I am not going to do it but would like to know that info. If not, I'll go to HP site and see if they can answer. Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I was really wondering, if the recovery disks I made would have original win 7 it came with


Compaq Presario CQ62-423NR Notebook PC Product Specifications

If you scroll down to the "Software" section, it says it came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

The system recovery disc kit that you created in that laptop will contain the same Windows version.

Hopefully, it didn't get corrupted during the creation process and will work.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Compaq Presario CQ62-423NR Notebook PC Product Specifications
> 
> If you scroll down to the "Software" section, it says it came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hopefully, it didn't get corrupted during the creation process and will work*.
Yes, hopefully. As an addendum to all these postings, I have been off and on the web most of this afternoon and it has been running like a charm. It is just very inconsistent. I have done nothing to change anything so who knows...it loads the browser quickly, goes from site to site smoothly, just don't know what could be causing the problems of lagging and balkiness


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have been off and on the web most of this afternoon and it has been running like a charm. It is just very inconsistent. I have done nothing to change anything so who knows...it loads the browser quickly, goes from site to site smoothly, just don't know what could be causing the problems of lagging and balkiness


Maybe it has a gremlin.


----------

